# Mango's collection (warning lots of pics!)



## Forever-mango (Jun 6, 2010)

Hello everyone, as said on the welcoming section, i keep orchids almost everywhere in my house. It has finally stopped raining for the past 7 days, and i managed to take some photos around the house. My 3 prized Dendrobium speciosums, i managed to count the spikes. Den. spec #1 has 9 spikes, #2 had 31 and #3 has 29. Most of the Cym. are in spike, and so is some of the Paphs. I tried to listed all the orchids i have, and after 10min, i didnt bother. Anyways here are some photos.

Den spec #1






Den spec #2





Den spec #3





One very long spike coming out :clap:





My dad's Paph collection





Paph. insigne










Me and Mum's growing area





Backbulb collection










Some Crucifix orchids





More in the growing area (mainly Den specs)










Den. spec Goldrush 'bonsai' - deflasked Oct 2009


----------



## Forever-mango (Jun 6, 2010)

This year's seedlings










Some mounts





Growing area #2, some Paphs, and other orchids





Flowering Cym and Den nobiles





Some more Cyms





Paphs, Phrags and Cyms





Baby Zygos and Dens





In the Toilet...





In the Bathroom...


----------



## Forever-mango (Jun 6, 2010)

Phrag. Don Wimber on bathroom sink...





Another on the sink





My Phrag & Paph collection (in my room...)





One of my backbulbs with new growth :drool:





Hope you had enough oke:
Stephen :evil:


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow! It looks like you're having a lot of fun with your orchid hobby! :clap: Excellent growing!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 6, 2010)

Beautifully maintained collection, kudos to you and your dad! Please don't forget to post shots of those lovely D. speciosum when they flower - or any other Aussie 'chids you've got. The P. insigne is a knockout!


----------



## Jorch (Jun 6, 2010)

wow, so many nice plants and lots of growing space! very nice!!


----------



## Orchidzrule (Jun 6, 2010)

Mango (Stephen), you obviously have the bug really bad! Your plants look very happy.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow -- it looks like we don't need to be enablers! That is quite an amazing collection of healthy, beautiful plants.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 6, 2010)

Reminds me of someone I know!  It must be nice to have an outdoor space to grow orchids. I'm curious, do you call the grows on the dendrobium speciosums "spikes"? How are you going to cool them down to bloom?


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 7, 2010)

Very impressive!!!! Jean


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 7, 2010)

Great collection..  Its awesome that your whole family is into orchid-growing... 

Eric, here in OZ speciosums are grown outdoors exposed to the full blast of winter..


----------



## Forever-mango (Jun 7, 2010)

Hello Eric, i call the bloom, buds, or whatever you call them spikes. Apparently they grow during the winter and bloom in spring. I have them outside (rain, hail or shine). They seem to be hardly enough. I've seen them in nature, growing in full sun in hot summer, even though the leaves burn but they still seem to bloom nicely.


----------



## etex (Jun 7, 2010)

Fabulous collection! Everything looks great!


----------



## Shiva (Jun 7, 2010)

Quite a collection you have. Since I don't know where you live, do you have to bring plants inside the house or a greenhouse in winter?


----------



## Forever-mango (Jun 7, 2010)

I usually bring in the Phals and Paphs. But in summer most goes outside.


----------



## eOrchids (Jun 7, 2010)

Awesome collection and growing area!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 7, 2010)

OK we concur that the growths that hold the flowers are spikes and you say #2 has 31!!??!!  That will be very fragrant. by the date palm trees I see you live somewhere tropical so I thought it would be hard to flower them w/out the cool down. Thanks for sharing and keep us posted.


----------

